# Golden Retriver in San Antonio



## kwiland (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi, I hope someone can help. I can't take in ANY other dogs now. I recently relocated and we rent. I saw this on the citydata san antonio forum. I'm hoping someone can help. I would, if I possibly could. Here's the link. And, I've never posted something like this before. If I'm breaking some rule, or if this is ill manners, I'm sorry. I just want to help these dogs.

http://www.city-data.com/forum/san-antonio/960146-anyone-looking-great-family-dog-s.html


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Here are some of the rescues in Texas. I dont know which ones cover San Antonio so you might an emaill to each of them
www.grrh.org
http://www.grr-tx.com/
http://www.gbgrr.org/


----------



## kwiland (Aug 27, 2009)

I emailed all three. Thanks for the info. I hope someone can help.


----------

